# Does everyone get screen tearing?



## dirtbikeryzz

I normally play games with vsync but its a known problem that vsync cause bad performance with 580's in skyrim, but with it off I get 100+fps maxed out at all times. I've read a lot of forums and most people don't even use vsync, so is it possible to not get screen tear over fps? Excluding people having monitors that can display 120fps.


----------



## Okedokey

What FPS do you get with it on?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

bigfellla said:


> what fps do you get with it on?



20-40


----------



## linkin

In skyrim vsync is forced on for some reason and I hate it.

Open up Documents > My Games > Skyrim. In there should be a .ini file called SkyrimPerfs

In there you can enable and disable just about anything. The command for vsync is:

iPresentInterval= (1/0) where 1 is enabled and 0 is disabled.

If you want to disable mouse smoothing/acceleration:

bMouseAcceleration= (1/0) - same deal as before.

Both of those options are in the config already, just change them to what you want.

EDIT: I believe you also need to copy that file once you've made the changes you want and paste it into the skyrim directory (overwrite the old one.) - it should be in The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim > Skyrim.

If you have enough FPS (100+ I believe) the screen tearing won't be an issue. If you can barely push over 60fps you'll get noticeable screen tearing.

And since Skyrim is STILL based on the notoriously buggy Gamebryo engine (though they said Skyrim is using the "Creation" engine which is the same thing), there are bugs. For one the physics system is still tied to FPS, so faster fps means faster ragdolls and things fall faster etc. If my suspicions are correct you should also still be able to fall from a great height, save just before you hit the ground, load the save, and land safely on the ground.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

linkin said:


> In skyrim vsync is forced on for some reason and I hate it.
> 
> Open up Documents > My Games > Skyrim. In there should be a .ini file called SkyrimPerfs
> 
> In there you can enable and disable just about anything. The command for vsync is:
> 
> iPresentInterval= (1/0) where 1 is enabled and 0 is disabled.
> 
> If you want to disable mouse smoothing/acceleration:
> 
> bMouseAcceleration= (1/0) - same deal as before.
> 
> Both of those options are in the config already, just change them to what you want.
> 
> EDIT: I believe you also need to copy that file once you've made the changes you want and paste it into the skyrim directory (overwrite the old one.) - it should be in The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim > Skyrim.
> 
> If you have enough FPS (100+ I believe) the screen tearing won't be an issue. If you can barely push over 60fps you'll get noticeable screen tearing.
> 
> And since Skyrim is STILL based on the notoriously buggy Gamebryo engine (though they said Skyrim is using the "Creation" engine which is the same thing), there are bugs. For one the physics system is still tied to FPS, so faster fps means faster ragdolls and things fall faster etc. If my suspicions are correct you should also still be able to fall from a great height, save just before you hit the ground, load the save, and land safely on the ground.



Well I just disable it using Nvidia Control Panel, but thanks for the tips, I was just wondering why some people don't get screen tear at all no matter what there fps is, I've always got it.


----------



## linkin

Even after changing the config, the game still forces vsync for me :\

What kinda frames you getting on the 580?


----------



## claptonman

He said 20-40.

And also, where did you get a 2700k...


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

20-40 with vsync, 100+ without, and the 2700k was from cyberpower pc, no idea where they got it.


----------



## kennebell347

I get about 60-70 frames with my setup and I am assuming v-sync is on as I have not made any changes. But I have seen it go over 60 and up to 70?


----------

